# Most Soothing Video Game Song



## machomuu (Mar 1, 2011)

Title says it all, what to you is the most soothing video game song you've ever heard?

For me, it's a tie between Wind Scene from Chrono Trigger and Animal Crossing's Theme Song (Heck, most of the Animal Crossing OST).
[youtube]RqZaFDA7PXY[/youtube]
[youtube]U1sa2Af2Z-U[/youtube]
[youtube]-RcfuzHm_jw[/youtube]
[youtube]OM33TiQKl7I[/youtube]


----------



## alejolink11 (Mar 1, 2011)

The Underwater Stage Song from the original Super Mario Bros. ;D


----------



## Ikki (Mar 1, 2011)

Almost the entire ost of Tales of Hearts


----------



## ninchya (Mar 1, 2011)

Final fantasy 13 XP sunleth waterscape and the intro theme, (basically the major songs in the ost).


----------



## _Chaz_ (Mar 1, 2011)

"Aquatic Ambiance" from DKC.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wAPpVplHiDE

And the World 2-2 BGM from SMB.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zhZdVeBe_m8


----------



## narutofan777 (Mar 2, 2011)

nier song of the ancients Popola version


----------



## Sterling (Mar 2, 2011)

Prayer from Endless Ocean

[youtube]dvuZ9j9gzlQ[/youtube]


----------



## machomuu (Mar 2, 2011)

Another Chrono Trigger song I thought was very soothing was Corridors of Time.

[youtube]ESqZb7hY1S0[/youtube]


----------



## kaputnik (Mar 6, 2011)

Easily the Maridia theme from Super Metroid.


----------



## Jax (Mar 6, 2011)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZbbUv1hz6mE[/youtube]


----------



## 6HyPeR9 (Mar 6, 2011)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> "Aquatic Ambiance" from DKC.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wAPpVplHiDE



That and this
Super Mario 64: Dire Dire Docks - Youtube


----------



## Nujui (Mar 6, 2011)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3cTPjPp-uOo&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## Fudge (Mar 6, 2011)

ripandsip said:
			
		

> nier song of the ancients Popola version


I love the Devola version. Kaine Salvation is awesome too.

[youtube]tNQww1Sme0o[/youtube]


----------



## BloodyFlame (Mar 6, 2011)

[youtube]5OUP_Z3iZPs[/youtube]


----------



## gamefan5 (Mar 6, 2011)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IrCGpPZ8CCE[/youtube]


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Mar 6, 2011)

Any video game?
Would you include flash games? 

Boomshine 
game by Danny Miller
music by Tim Halbert


----------



## Haloman800 (Mar 6, 2011)

[youtube]ymXOg_x96g8[/youtube]

There's no denying it. Beautiful, peaceful, soothing music.

It almost gives me a sad feeling.


----------



## Shockwind (Mar 6, 2011)

This makes me relax.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




[youtube]BZumK8emGzE[/youtube]


----------



## BORTZ (Mar 6, 2011)

6HyPeR9 said:
			
		

> _Chaz_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Perfect. You Win. 

[youtube]l1FD2w0HvTs[/youtube]

[youtube]cQTJWhbOn7E&playnext=1&list=PL711EFEF69AEABFB0[/youtube]


----------



## Bunie (Mar 6, 2011)

BortzANATOR said:
			
		

> 6HyPeR9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Perfect! the underwater song! I dunno if i should be relaxed or recall nightmares from my childhood.


----------



## Nujui (Mar 6, 2011)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> Any video game?
> Would you include flash games?
> 
> Boomshine
> ...


That music reminds me of the sims for some reason.


----------



## Slyakin (Mar 6, 2011)

[youtube]h-0G_FI61a8[/youtube]

Surprised no one posted this.


----------



## geoflcl (Mar 6, 2011)

I took an instant liking to Minecraft's soundtrack. C418's delicate, light, and delightful pieces perfectly accentuate the serenity and vastness of the game they accompany.

You can listen to its entirety (at this point in time, at least) here. Oh, so delightful.


----------



## Forstride (Mar 6, 2011)

- Most of the Minecraft soundtrack, specifically Hal 2 (Forget what the official name is).
- Bramble Blast from SSBB (I prefer it to the original from DKC2)
- The entire Animal Crossing/AC:WW/AC:CF (Even though it's the same as WW), especially at night.
- A lot of the Pokemon game soundtracks


----------



## Shockwind (Mar 6, 2011)

BortzANATOR said:
			
		

> 6HyPeR9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I remember this song when I was playing Gameboy Advance with this game.

[youtube]l1FD2w0HvTs[/youtube]


----------



## pristinemog (Mar 6, 2011)

I remember just going into the Options screen to listen to this song.

[youtube]EsebrGOW86M[/youtube]


----------



## Hielkenator (Mar 6, 2011)

My all time favourite game... Mostly because of the music.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=etm28Ubj_-o[/youtube]


----------



## Sefi (Mar 6, 2011)

Final Fantasy XI - Rise of the Zilart:  The Sanctuary of Zi'Tah


----------



## RNorthex (Mar 6, 2011)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LXd8QyQNI_0[/youtube]

these two i guess....there's a lot more, but these kinda stuck in my head
ed.: guess there's no way for two links, the second ones KH sanctuary instrumental
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JLxX5QjL0SQ


----------



## Raika (Mar 6, 2011)

Super Mario 64: Dire, Dire Docks music
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uqcPSbkS9TQ[/youtube]


----------



## Shockwind (Mar 6, 2011)

Raika said:
			
		

> Super Mario 64: Dire, Dire Docks music
> [youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uqcPSbkS9TQ[/youtube]


This song makes me feel I'm on underwater and it makes me relax.


----------



## Paarish (Mar 6, 2011)

[youtube]NjV8XV6iIH8[/youtube]


----------



## personager (Mar 6, 2011)

[youtube]FVqh7uiDgK4[/youtube]

[youtube]iHDFwRoiP4Q[/youtube]


----------



## The Ey Man (Mar 6, 2011)

Easily all of the soundtracks in *Braid*.

Nothing can beat its calmness. I often read a book while listening to the whole OST. So calm...

EDIT: 
[youtube]W7UVfoXQT6w[/youtube]


----------



## Devante (Mar 9, 2011)

You want a truly soothing video game song?
The song during the ending/credits of Rez.

Song changes up at about 1:20.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dd4CiPgF7wo[/youtube]


----------



## Windaga (Mar 9, 2011)

Wrote my 12 page report with this playing in the background.

[youtube]LqZpngl1LwI[/youtube]

Though, if you mean soft and soothing, the ending theme to "Let's Tap" is very soft and nice. I can't find it on Youtube (It's called Tranquility I think), but it's very, very relaxing. I also found this to be pretty relaxing 

[youtube]xUx16sI2oJ0[/youtube]


----------



## Nebz (Mar 9, 2011)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ValbUJEXbVw[/youtube]
As mediocre of a game this was, this song was worth the hours put into it


----------



## mechagouki (Mar 9, 2011)

Super Mario Land; final credits theme:

[youtube]c3Ij30btVao[/youtube]

or Super Mario Bros. 3; airship completion tune, when you're falling back to earth - can't find clip.


----------



## Eerpow (Mar 9, 2011)

DKC: Diddy's Kong Quest Forest Interlude
[youtube]h0Mp8uMammw[/youtube]
Great tune.

Here's the OC remix which also is great.
[youtube]RQjR2R7ga-Y[/youtube]


----------



## Juanmatron (Mar 9, 2011)

[youtube]lz-jFRuvA2o[/youtube]
[youtube]9iPQP7aDe_Y[/youtube]
[youtube]ia9iX4kyC-w[/youtube]


----------



## Mesiskope (Mar 9, 2011)

[youtube]Mun2Wut77Gs[/youtube]
[youtube]73n7HTcmb5g[/youtube]


----------



## VentusVanitas (Mar 9, 2011)

Kingdom Hearts II - The Lazy Afternoons (Twilight Town Theme - Roxas)

[youtube]1lBPvfUuL54[/youtube]


----------



## Wizerzak (Mar 9, 2011)

I love the Minecraft theme. You can here the one i'm on about here. I also love how there are many variations on this same tune. I find it relaxing and at the same time kinda spooky, especially when it's dark and i'm mining and i only have 2 torches left.

I also like the animal crossing theme as well, more lively while still relaxing:
[youtube]OM33TiQKl7I[/youtube]


----------



## Shockwind (Mar 19, 2011)

Even if this is not a video game, it soothes me when I hear it when I played my GBA with it long ago. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




[youtube]A0lQfv3gz1Q[/youtube]


----------



## F. Lobot (Mar 21, 2011)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7e9adrI7IIY[/youtube]


----------



## MegaV2 (Mar 21, 2011)

Definitely this one

[youtube]5VQ1h4F5H1w[/youtube]


----------



## lordrand11 (Mar 21, 2011)

This is definitely one of my personal favorites out of VG music.
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H7SGwGq7lz8[/youtube]


----------



## BloodyFlame (Mar 21, 2011)

[youtube]lojAcLV8isk[/youtube]


----------



## machomuu (Mar 21, 2011)

Here are two more soothing songs, the Final Fantasy Overworld and Chrono Trigger Overworld: Memories of Green.
[youtube]MlLxN2QqDZc[/youtube]
[youtube]WDpPMu8EApg[/youtube]


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Mar 21, 2011)

[youtube]-cF5lJvSJ6Q[/youtube]

Village Bridge, Pokemon B/W.

Chillest theme ever.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Mar 21, 2011)

Not that soothing, but my utter loyalty to FFVI made me place this. It's soothing for me.

[youtube]sT9ReWDV0IU[/youtube]

The entire Braid soundtrack is powerful yet amazingly soothing.

[youtube]8QbNfNdac3c[/youtube]
[youtube]UvbbT9E3czs[/youtube]

Then finally, this.

[youtube]WOJ6bzveAlE[/youtube]


----------



## Schlupi (Mar 21, 2011)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r1AbwjbFpTM[/youtube]

The MOTHER/Earthbound Zero opening song puts my woes to rest and makes me feel all fuzzy. Especially after playing the game, and seeing the ending, it feels even more powerful restarting the NES and listening to it...

and in MOTHER 3



Spoiler



when it plays in Porky's hallway, before the Earthbound stuff room, it sent a shiver of nostalgia down my spine. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






EDIT: Also, I second the Animal Crossing GCN theme.


----------



## bdr9 (Mar 21, 2011)

Schlupi said:
			
		

> There are numerous Phoenix Wright songs that are soothing as well, I have to go find them.



I agree. Some of those songs are very soothing. What comes to mind is the songs that play when you first start a trial.


----------



## Fudge (Mar 21, 2011)

Schlupi said:
			
		

> [youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r1AbwjbFpTM[/youtube]
> 
> The MOTHER/Earthbound Zero opening song puts my woes to rest and makes me feel all fuzzy. Especially after playing the game, and seeing the ending, it feels even more powerful restarting the NES and listening to it...
> 
> ...


----------



## machomuu (Mar 21, 2011)

Schlupi said:
			
		

> There are numerous Phoenix Wright songs that are soothing as well, I have to go find them.


Here are some from Ace Attorney 1.

Ace Attorney Ending Credits
[youtube]DICApatHHmE[/youtube]
Turnabout Sisters Ballad
[youtube]2vMHe36BuUM[/youtube]
Jailer's Elegy
[youtube]jQSZhXAUZRc[/youtube]
Rise From the Ashes Ending
[youtube]M4m_U0mIvXs[/youtube]


----------



## 4-leaf-clover (Mar 21, 2011)

Pokemon BW - VS Rival (Orchestral)
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q3smnPXSxRs[/youtube]


----------



## DarkArmadillo (Mar 21, 2011)

[youtube]0hu8pG2HHcQ[/youtube]


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 21, 2011)

Katamari Damacy Main Theme


----------



## machomuu (Apr 10, 2011)

One more!
Persona 4 - Heartbeat, Heartbreak
[youtube]cRUEccOa4f0[/youtube]


----------



## NiGHtS (Apr 10, 2011)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yna9FIlV03Y[/youtube]

Hands down.


----------



## Gameking-4 (Apr 10, 2011)

NiGHtS said:
			
		

> *input "dearly beloved - yoko shimomura"*
> Hands down.



^^so much this


----------



## Leo Cantus (Apr 10, 2011)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xKsyY7Mnhmg[/youtube]
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GhXXJRRHKGw[/youtube]
There are more from Persona 3 too


----------



## s4mid4re (Apr 10, 2011)

Dango Daikazoku (Instrumental) from the Visual Novel (15+)/Anime series, Clannad


Spoiler



[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DubH7iFY7xg[/youtube]


----------



## notmeanymore (Apr 11, 2011)

Almost anything from the Halo 3: ODST Soundtrack.
[youtube]AQRH6kLMa1k[/youtube]


----------



## Shockwind (Apr 11, 2011)

Kingdom Hearts Birth by Sleep Opening
[youtube]43gzkxsFTzs[/youtube]


----------



## KingdomBlade (Apr 11, 2011)

FiReFoX_7 said:
			
		

> Kingdom Hearts Birth by Sleep Opening
> *snip



You mean the same song that they used for KH1, KH Re:Coded that they overuse since they can't convince Hikki to make another song? I was actually hoping that when I saw you wrote that, the video was going to NOT be that and just the title screen music. But it was.

Simple and Clean is so overused that it's become less soothing and more repetitive.


----------



## Shockwind (Apr 11, 2011)

KingdomBlade said:
			
		

> FiReFoX_7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah I agree with you. When I played KHBBS on PSP I thought that it's opening song will be new, but it's not. I expected that the opening of Kingdom Hearts BBS will be cooler than the Simple and Clean Remix, but it's still the same. Nothing new.


----------



## DeadLocked (Apr 11, 2011)

[youtube]KndNS2H8yGA[/youtube][youtube]g25QXnhVijQ[/youtube]


----------



## Jolan (Apr 11, 2011)

Not sure if it's been posted yet, but...
[youtube]lGf2b1H91JA[/youtube]


----------



## prowler (Apr 11, 2011)

Aha, a few posts up someone posted Persona 3 too :3



Spoiler



[title3P - Time][youtube]http://youtu.be/vdL-yLvnDSI[/youtube]





Spoiler: Final Fantasy X - A Dream That Will End Sometime (probably already posted)



[youtube]http://youtu.be/aPVrAxTB4r4[/youtube]





Spoiler: Final Fantasy IX - Crossing Those Hill



[youtube]http://youtu.be/Tf_nFdq12kw[/youtube]


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Apr 12, 2011)

Professor Layton and the Unwound Future theme song.

Seriously. Listen to that, then to Curious Village's song, then Unwound Future, it sounds totally different, but Unwound Future just becomes epic. It's also amazing to listen to when you're high.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Apr 12, 2011)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> Professor Layton and the Unwound Future theme song.
> 
> Seriously. Listen to that, then to Curious Village's song, then Unwound Future, it sounds totally different, but Unwound Future just becomes epic. It's also amazing to listen to when you're high.



Love the song, but it doesn't soothe me, it makes me want to solve puzzles.


----------



## Mesiskope (Apr 12, 2011)

[youtube]nkajjogjGu0[/youtube]


----------



## Raika (Apr 12, 2011)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zkvQte7JWpw[/youtube]
Gotta love it.


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Apr 12, 2011)

This song, it's just.......win.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MOJ91H4mraU[/youtube]


----------



## Shockwind (Apr 12, 2011)

I've forgot to post this as well. I know that many people loves this as well. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



[youtube]Yna9FIlV03Y[/youtube]

And this one too.


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Apr 12, 2011)

Spoiler



[youtube]JyE0UabtLn0[/youtube]
[youtube]2Zp6ml5bxzA[/youtube]
[youtube]QXMAWAHtJT4[/youtube]
[youtube]OAXoWexGd3M[/youtube]


----------



## Leo Cantus (Apr 12, 2011)

More Persona 3  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n4vatRU3EeE&feature=related[/youtube]
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KCYHCmjGqs8&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## Mesiskope (Apr 13, 2011)

[youtube]k0hB_M4nt0g[/youtube]


----------



## Fel (Apr 18, 2011)

The best soothing, awesome music for me is Balamb Garden's Theme from FF VIII, which is one of the first songs you hear in the game.
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V1hePBCcJ3o[/youtube]


----------



## thegame07 (Apr 18, 2011)

Slyakin said:
			
		

> [youtube]h-0G_FI61a8[/youtube]
> 
> Surprised no one posted this.



Ditto! I can play that on the Piano.


----------



## Mesiskope (Apr 18, 2011)

[youtube]46t33ulmQZY[/youtube]


----------



## Blaze163 (Apr 18, 2011)

[youtube]226lyvZmNB8[/youtube]

As Screwattack was quick to point out, this music is so damn good that the second name you see in the intro credits is the composer. It starts off soothing and gentle and gradually builds into more to give you a sense of the adventure to come. It was simply the perfect way to begin such a great game. A song so good I have it on my MP4 player. The composer must be pleased about that one. When you've written a song so great that people are still listening to it after all these years, you're a fuckin' stud.

Sorry about the crappy sound quality by the way. I had a better video lined up but it kept giving me an error message when I previewed my post.


----------



## PeregrinFig (Apr 18, 2011)

I've never even played Morrowind and I would still have to choose this. It builds up a bit, but it's still really relaxing to listen to.
[youtube]nJD-Ufi1jGk[/youtube]


----------



## J_Devon (Apr 18, 2011)

[youtube]LC3lSGqFd2U[/youtube]


----------



## Leo Cantus (Apr 18, 2011)

J_Devon said:
			
		

> [youtube]LC3lSGqFd2U[/youtube]


Brings back so many memories.


----------



## regnad (Apr 19, 2011)

Really? Nobody is going to post the most obvious choice of all?

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ziu1-QgLgOk[/youtube]


----------



## regnad (Apr 19, 2011)

Ill add another, somewhat less obvious choice. But what a great little tune it is:

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1qoF3D5s0B4[/youtube]


----------



## regnad (Apr 19, 2011)

And one more. Kirby has fabulous music.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bkDp21ArR4U&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## Issac (Apr 19, 2011)

Chrono Trigger - At the bottom of the night:
[youtube]aQx9QaAxhk8[/youtube]


----------



## 4-leaf-clover (Apr 27, 2011)

i just love the music in portal 2
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MhNLEdPF8Rs[/youtube]
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qFeTzCMFaH8[/youtube]


----------



## Arfiol (Apr 29, 2011)

Crystal Caves from DK64. Case closed.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gQM3dnTf7mc[/youtube]


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Apr 30, 2011)

For me, it is a tie between these: (In no order, but just numbered for no reason)

1) Oath to Order from The Legend of Zelda: Majora's Mask
2) Silence ~Battle with the Colossus~ from Shadow of the Colossus
3) Ico ~You were there~ from Ico
4) The Boundless Ocean from Final Fantasy III (NES and DS)
5) Lightning's Theme from Final Fantasy XIII
6) FINAL FANTASY XIII - The Promise from Final Fantasy XIII
7) Ending Credits from Final Fantasy XIII
8) The Bird Chirps, I Sing from Tales of Legendia
9) Snowman from the Mother series
10) Myst Theme from Myst

....So I went to my friend's house yesterday and their brother had left him a PS2 and an Xbox 360..... With tons of games, even.


----------



## naglaro00 (May 1, 2011)

The lack of Earthbound is disturbing

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JcoFILRmugQ[/youtube]

which is basically Pollyana from Mother

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QYqDCPg7GPE[/youtube]

It also has a Mother 3 version

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e4Fc2H7jvQM[/youtube]


----------



## AlanJohn (May 1, 2011)

This
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cOWRNLaCMJg[/youtube]
And this for some reason:
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u2VNoFhYL1g[/youtube]


----------



## Fel (May 6, 2011)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LrJp9QK8Qq4&feature=related[/youtube]

For some reason, the music in the background is really nice and together with the voice it's peculiarly hilarious and relaxing and not horrible at all like it perhaps may be.


----------



## R2DJ (May 6, 2011)

Can't be arsed to post links so I'll list them instead:

-Mario 64 Slide Theme
-Tombi/Tomba 2 Evil Pig Boss Music (If you've played Tombi, you'll know how EPIC this song sounds when played in the Evil Water Pig boss fight)
-Science Genius Girl from Rock Band


----------

